
TSA Randomizer now online - mkunkel
http://tsarandomizer.com
======
d33
Thanks! This is definitely going to be useful as soon as I open my own airport
in the US.

~~~
d33
I'm worried about security though - it uses external jQuery without mentioning
its integrity hash in the HTML code.

